# Managed bean und javascript kommunikation (JSF 2)



## jule37 (5. Feb 2010)

hallo leute,

mal wieder werde ich nicht so ganz schlau. ich habe in meiner JSF 2.0 webanwendung eine Open Street Map (OSM) Karte und möchte, das bei einem klick auf die karte, die koordinaten des klicks in einer managed bean gespeichert werden. der haken an der sache ist: der gesamte OSM part ist zwangsläufig javascript.

ich habe inzwischen eine callbackfunktion in javascript, die den klick auf die karte registriert und die koordinaten korrekt ausliest. ich habe die werte, die ich brauche also schonmal auf javascript seite in der hand. ich muss diese werte nun irgendwie an meine bean ajaxen, aber ich finde einfach keinen sauberen weg dies zu tun.

ich möchte es eigentlich nach möglichkeit vermeiden mir ein servlet für dieses ajax request zu schreiben und darin die bean aus der session map zu holen. ich schätze dieser weg wäre zu fehleranfällig und unsauber.

kennt jemand ein framework mit dem man genau das erreichen kann? was ist in diesem fall best-practice?

das web ist in der hinsicht leider nicht sehr aufschlussreich

gruß & danke


----------



## Tente (7. Feb 2010)

huhu,

weiß nicht genau aber vllt kommst du mit "apache sandbox" weiter.. sandbpox basiert auf ajax und kann soweit ich weiß daten an beans übermitteln. die methode heisst pprSubmit oder so. musste mal ausprobieren. bin mir jedoch nicht 100 pro sicher.


----------



## maki (7. Feb 2010)

Kenne das JSF & Javascript "Problem" nur aus JSF 1.1,da war Link hier meist eine gute Basis: JavascriptWithJavaServerFaces - Myfaces Wiki


----------

